# Right rear light failure warning.. or is it?



## ekosheren

Here's a weird one. :?

Recently, I got a warning on the DIS that the right rear light was gone. Got out of the car to take a look, and indeed the outer light of the two (there are two rear bulbs in the rear light cluster, not including brake and reversing bulbs) was gone. New bulb then, I thought..

On the journey, the warning light went away on the DIS. I actually always thought that the warning stayed on until the failed bulb was replaced. When I stopped next, took another look, and the same bulb was on this time!

To cut a long story short, this has been happening on and off for the past few weeks, and only occasionally, without any sort of consistency. Doesn't seem to matter if it's freezing cold or just mild, whether if it's raining or dry, the DIS warning would come on, and then a few minutes later would go away. I can confirm that, when the warning is there, the bulb is actually off, so probably not a warning message *issue*?

So, could it be a faulty bulb? If so, I wonder why it's not just permanently gone? Anyone else seem this weird one before?


----------



## tianga

A faulty bulb would be permanently faulty. When the filament is broke it is broke.
Your problem is almost certainly a bad connection between the bulb and the bulb holder or the wiring connector to the bulb holder.Remove and clean all connections and make sure they are tight.


----------



## Mpekas

same problem a year ago audi replace the rear light. (the unit) plus the connectors to the light


----------



## ekosheren

Thanks for the replies, guys. Will try to clean the connectors and contacts to see if this helps, and if it doesn't, will contact Audi.

Cheers!


----------



## ekosheren

Okay, a little more on this. I haven't had a chance to check the connectors nor call Audi just yet, but I've noticed that the issue is much more prevalent now. This morning, the warning light came on much more frequently, and it went away when I braked! It seems the brake lights come on fine, and then that rear light stays on too, only for it to then go off and trigger the warning light on the DIS a few minutes later (yeah, takes a few minutes, not even immediately).

This is very odd indeed, and seems to suggest it's not a bulb or connection issue. Looks like a trip to the dealer is required.


----------



## ekosheren

Okay, the car was going in for a service anyway, so asked the dealer to check the issue. Turned out to be corrosion on one of the connectors, so they replaced the connectors and all seems to be working nicely now.


----------



## GusTTavoMX

ekosheren said:


> Okay, the car was going in for a service anyway, so asked the dealer to check the issue. Turned out to be corrosion on one of the connectors, so they replaced the connectors and all seems to be working nicely now.


Hey! mine has the same problem since 6 month ago, my dealer (Mexico) wants to replace the entire bulb holder :x

Are you sure they replaced the connectors? or just cleaned them??? regards!


----------



## powerplay

Clearly not the fault you had, but I had similar problems with my indicators which failed and DIS showed faulty bulb, which later was no longer faulty, turns out it is related to a known issue with the ignition...


----------



## nutrafin

i have this too...

it was very sporadic though, happened during the very cold snap we had - I thought it was due to -8c temperatures, but started again yesterday...... So now its time to take the lamp unit out and clean/adjust

Clearly a design or manufacturing fault if it's common place

Nutrafin


----------



## Martin L

Had the same problem with mine recently. Got it sorted under warranty. They changed the holder and bulb.


----------



## Davespeed

Pull out your tail light and unplug the harness. Look inside the receptical of the bulbholder and harness where they connect. You will see one of the pins looks burned around it. Common issue here in the states. We repair the negative brown wire of the harness and replace the bulb holder.


----------



## Taipei-TT

For the OP glad it worked out.

If you have these symptoms, don't wait, get it checked. My wiring harness was very close to catching fire...the plastic in the connectors had almost completely melted down. Funky wiring going on back there that a fair number of cars have this issue.


----------



## Dan928

I have this too, the mechanic told me to replace the rear cluster lighting circuit.
It was cheep enough. I have the part and will replace it soon. (I also bought the bracket I broke getting it off  and the special screwdriver)

My car would be one of the "O" registration TT MK2's he guessed after I told him it was an 06. He said TTs starting with O are usually the first imported for demonstration, that must be why I have had all the common problems with it! Damm.


----------



## TTSF

Same issue on '08 TT. Dealer said there was a short and tail light circuit board had to be replaced.


----------



## kevin34

I have the same problem. 
The pics aren't mine but I have the same issue.
In my case, I think it happens when the water comes inside the lamp, when I wash the car or when it rains. 
You could try to clean the connectors.
Good luck!


----------



## npuk

Dan928 said:


> I have this too, the mechanic told me to replace the rear cluster lighting circuit.
> It was cheep enough. I have the part and will replace it soon. (I also bought the bracket I broke getting it off  and the special screwdriver)
> 
> My car would be one of the "O" registration TT MK2's he guessed after I told him it was an 06. He said TTs starting with O are usually the first imported for demonstration, that must be why I have had all the common problems with it! Damm.


Had the same problem fixed free by Audi as goodwill gesture. See: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=249271&p=2184693#p2184693


----------



## 50stillalive

Hi,

anyone know what the plastic bracket that allows the rear light cluster to push into and be held in place on mark 2 Roadster is called. There are two but the one nearest the front of the car is broken. Light still holds in with the other one but I'm sure it will allow water to get in. Tried searching Google with lots of description but nothing comes up.


----------



## 50stillalive

Hi,

Where did you get the rear cluster bracket that you broke and what did they call it?


----------



## kennyspaceman

The OP has just described whats happening to my 56 TT, thought it may have been a bulb , but thanks to this thread , will need to check the connector.

Any idea what the cost will be to replace the holder and bulb ? and part numbers ?


----------



## niko_kup

Same problem with my TT also. Just booked a service from Audi. They´ll change the connector and the bulb holder. Estimated cost was around 100€. (40€ for holder, about 8€ for connector and max 50€ for labor)

Would have done it myself but just bought the car and seller agreed to pay for it


----------



## Jace

Guys this happened to my 2007 TTr 2 weeks after delivery, they came out and replaced the entire unit(holder)

It was a known problem, I would have thought it was sorted by now though!

:?


----------



## ClaroAtaxia

For everyone that comes here via a Google search:

DO NOT PAY TO HAVE THIS FIXED! Audi *should* be doing a recall on this but they refuse. I have the EXACT same problem, and guess what, so does EVERYONE who owns a MKII Audi TT.

IF you have had this serviced AND you were charged for it, take your bill (even if it was with an independent mechanic) to the nearest Audi dealership and do not leave until you get a 100% refund. You will, I guarantee it. They are well aware that the issue is wide-spread, near 100% of MKII's, but are holding off on a recall as long as possible to save money. If they refuse to pay you back, write about it here.

IF you have this problem and HAVEN'T already had this service, do NOT take it to your independent mechanic, take it straight to your Audi dealer and bitch them out, they will fix it for free, and if you're kind yet forceful you can also squeeze some free service out of them for the inconvenience and refusal to publicly acknowledge this as a widespread issue.

That is all.


----------



## denTTed

I seem to have this problem too now, anybody else?


----------



## CWJ

Yup same problem here. I am going to add a dedicated earth cable myself to prevent this from happening again. Not paying Audi a penny to just replace the plug and bulb holder for it to happen again in 6 months time.


----------



## doo

Add me to the count.


----------



## denTTed

The bulb holder seems perfect, the Plug seems deteriorated might try and clean it up


----------



## CWJ

denTTed said:


> The bulb holder seems perfect, the Plug seems deteriorated might try and clean it up


If you read around this issue you will note that the problem is a combination of high load through the plug (especially when your brakes are applied with lights and indicators on) and poor contact between plug and bulb holder. So the latter component IS partly at fault from a design point of view.


----------



## TT-driver

CWJ said:


> Yup same problem here. I am going to add a dedicated earth cable myself to prevent this from happening again. Not paying Audi a penny to just replace the plug and bulb holder for it to happen again in 6 months time.


My thoughts exactly. Did so almost a year ago and still running strong.

Here is a how to: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=264435


----------



## CWJ

Fantastic mate. Thanks for the heads up. Should probably put this in the Knowledge Base area!


----------



## BigAardvaark

+1 for me on this, sorted in December, exactly as all above.


----------



## TT-driver

CWJ said:


> Fantastic mate. Thanks for the heads up. Should probably put this in the Knowledge Base area!


You're welcome. It would be an honour having one of my topics added to the KB.


----------



## symiller

Got the same problem! car goes into Audi Cambridge tomorrow but will make sure I mention and expect no charge!

Thanks for the heads up, thought I was going mad as it would sometimes warn you and sometimes not

Cheers
Sy


----------



## n3mo

followed the DIY last year, no problems since then ...

Good work


----------



## 2Slick

Hopefully you knowledgeable folk can advise :roll:

I am having the usual problems with rear right bulb warnings coming on and when inspected, the bulb etc seems fine... I guess its the ongoing problem with the bulb holder earth pin shorting out. My question is, how easy is it to remove the light cluster and attempt to clean the corroded pin?

I have searched the forum but can't seem to find a DIY guide for removing the rear light cluster...Your advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brittan

The instructions are in your handbook; basically undoing a fastener under the circular cover in the boot and sliding the lamp unit sideways.


----------



## 2Slick

brittan said:


> The instructions are in your handbook; basically undoing a fastener under the circular cover in the boot and sliding the lamp unit sideways.


Thanks brittan - you're a star!


----------



## jambo575

This has started to happen on mine too this weekend! Been driving me mad, tried a couple of different bulbs and now realise I should have looked on here first!!!! 

I'll check the connector tomorrow and if it looks like it's burnt out I'll be calling Audi...


----------



## 2Slick

Hopefully one of you knowledgable folks can help - I removed the rear right light and as expected the connector and rear light were showing all the usual signs of shorting out etc on the earth pin. I cleaned it up as best as I could for now, but a little rubber mount fell out when I removed the light and I've been racking my brain attempting to figure where the hell its from! Pic below, does any brainbox know where this needs to go back...?


----------



## TT-driver

It belongs on a corner of the body work, underneath the rear light at the boot lid side. Keeps the rear light from toughing the bodywork. If you still can't find its position then post a picture with the rear light removed.


----------



## 2Slick

Thanks TT - very much appreciated, I'll take if off again and fit back the missing piece!


----------



## 2Slick

TT-driver said:


> It belongs on a corner of the body work, underneath the rear light at the boot lid side. Keeps the rear light from toughing the bodywork. If you still can't find its position then post a picture with the rear light removed.


Hi TT Driver - looked again and still can't see where the damn thing goes! I have attached a pic below of the light removed, hopefully you can help again and let me know where it should go... Thanks again.


----------



## TT-driver

See the black circle, that's where it belongs.


----------



## 2Slick

TT-driver said:


> See the black circle, that's where it belongs.


You're a star - thanks TT-Driver, very much appreciated!


----------



## 2Slick

Mega thanks to TT-Driver - all sorted now!


----------



## wlondoner

Mines doing it! Going to see what the dealer says!


----------



## 2Slick

Even though I cleaned up the rear light and connector (which wasn't in too bad a condition); I'm now experiencing the rear light failure again! Does anyone know how much a replacement light cluster is from Audi? Or is it quite simple to retrofit a new wire with connector to bypass the earth pin (which I assume is poorly designed and unable to take the load...?)... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## CWJ

2Slick said:


> Even though I cleaned up the rear light and connector (which wasn't in too bad a condition); I'm now experiencing the rear light failure again! Does anyone know how much a replacement light cluster is from Audi? Or is it quite simple to retrofit a new wire with connector to bypass the earth pin (which I assume is poorly designed and unable to take the load...?)... [smiley=book2.gif]


It's a reasonably easy DIY job. I wouldn't waste your money on replacing parts as it's a design fault.

See here:

viewtopic.php?t=264435


----------



## Tortuga's Lie

I have an '08 that the right rear light was acting up as described above. I would fool with it a bit, put it back together just to have it happen again after awhile. Finally, I cleaned up the connector pins and smeared a little anti-corrosive compound on it to improve the connection. I was real careful not to put too much on as to avoid cross-current issues. So far, after a year, no worries  
Here's an example:
http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDeta ... dId=noalox


----------



## wlondoner

It's happening to my TT too - I can't see Audi paying for it


----------



## 2Slick

Just an update - after cleaning the contacts etc and having the same problem happen again, I thought it was time today to 'man-up' and attempt the fix that is detailed earlier in this thread.

I am delighted to say that the rear light is now working perfectly (with no bulb warnings) and once again I owe this to the clever stars on this truly awesome forum...  Rather than find an earth point behind the bumper etc, I just took it from the connector wire and into an O connector onto the bulb holder. Wasn't too difficult and I'm delighted I've managed to fix it without having to go to the stealer's! :wink:


----------



## brittan

2Slick said:


> Rather than find an earth point behind the bumper etc, I just took it from the connector wire and into an O connector onto the bulb holder. Wasn't too difficult and I'm delighted I've managed to fix it without having to go to the stealer's! :wink:


Perhaps those of us who haven't had the problem (yet) should do this /\ as a pre-emptive strike.


----------



## TT-driver

brittan said:


> Perhaps those of us who haven't had the problem (yet) should do this /\ as a pre-emptive strike.


Getting tired of all those rear-light failure topics? 

@ 2slick
Only reason for me to add an earth wire was to leave the factory wiring alone and intact. I wanted my solution to be reversible, for perhaps no reason whatsoever.

Yours should work equally well as you're bypassing the biggest culprit.  Beware that the connectors onto the bodywork in the boot space can suffer from some resistance too. Cleaning those means even less chances of failures.


----------



## brittan

TT-driver said:


> Getting tired of all those rear-light failure topics?


I tend to do long trips so taking action to avoid annoying problems at just the wrong time is worth the effort for me.
Perhaps I should also renew the wire in the window mechanism.


----------



## 2Slick

Thanks for all of your help TT-Driver, I wouldn't have attempted the DIY fix without reading and gaining confidence from your excellent repair guide.

You certainly know your stuff!


----------



## wlondoner

I have been in contact with Audi - they arnt interested unless the car was purchased from a main Audi dealer and has full Audi service history and they say they havent had enough cars come in for it to be a recall....

They charge £75 to look at it and thats not even the cost to fix the problem!


----------



## TT-driver

They should be ashamed of themselves...

If they say they haven't seen enough of these problems getting in for it to be a re-call, then they implicitly admit they've seen the problem before and assuming they have fixed it, know what the problem is.

For 75 quid I'd expect them to fix the one side, preventative fix the other side, give you a very nice coffee and lots of apologies. But then again, what can one expect from a brand that carries 4 zero's as a logo. Zero?


----------



## 2Slick

wlondoner said:


> I have been in contact with Audi - they arnt interested unless the car was purchased from a main Audi dealer and has full Audi service history and they say they havent had enough cars come in for it to be a recall....
> 
> They charge £75 to look at it and thats not even the cost to fix the problem!


Shocking! Glad I fixed it myself (with TT-drivers awesome guide) - I have full ASH and was purchased from them, but I know because its now out of warranty, it would have been so much grief for such a relatively cheap fix... If I was you I'd just do the fix yourself and keep your wallet away from the stealers!


----------



## wlondoner

Does anyone know the part numbers that are needed?

For the right ones (driver side)


----------



## wlondoner

I'm sure there used to be the part numbers needed on here but I can't find them

I need the part numbers of the main parts of the right hand side (rear drivers) lights not quite sure which bit of the light is causing the bulb out light to come on so maybe it's best to replace the lot

Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## TT-driver

That should be 8J0945257 for the left side and 8J0945258 for the right side.

See the knowledge base for a DIY fix.


----------



## wlondoner

Thanks might go to Audi today - any ideas how much these parts cost before I go?

I don't really understand the DIY post tbh it's hard to see what parts I need and hard (for me) to follow the photos (great post though for those used to doing things like this


----------



## TT-driver

I'd expect around 30 pounds.

You may need to check the plug too. The electrical bit can be oxidised too, requiring replacement. I don't have the part number for that. But that piece won't be expensive. It's the labour where the costs will be.

Regarding the DIY: the aim is too put a ticker wire with more sturdy connectors next to the existing, overloaded earth connector of the rear light cluster. They way I've done it is completely reversible and it still allows for the rear cluster to be disconnected from the car, in case a bulb requires changing and you'd feel like doing so at the kitchen table.


----------



## l4wrence

Hey,

I am having the same issues with my Audi 07 TT - asked the dealers to repair it twice whilst in the garage for other issues.
It stopped for a while and I was just glad to get the car away from them at the time! - I have had nothing but rude and absolute terrible service from them - anyway not here to gripe.

I don't know if this will now work for me as there is less than 3 months until the MOT. I will try to push for it never the less if I have to go back to the original dealer.

The MOT protection will cover costs of up to £750 if you have had your car service + MOT with Audi.

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... ivers.html
http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/maint ... ction.html


----------



## glospete

Just returned from visiting my friend in France and his TT (mark 1) caught fire and was destroyed by a fire starting in the rear light cluster. But he wasn't even in the car - it was parked in the garage underneath his house and it was only his son who was up late and noticed a smell and woke everyone up. Car was write-off and garage fortunately only had superficial damage. Frightening to think what might have happened though.

Is the latest 2013 similarly affected by the earth problem or have Audi fixed it by now?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## l4wrence

Read someone asking for instructions on how to remove their rear light - stumbled on this easy to follow video when researching this problem

http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008_ ... tail_light


----------



## wlondoner

Got a new bulb holder today (at last) it took 10 mins to sort out and it seems to be working! No warning light! Very pleased I don't know why I left it so long to get fixed


----------



## cutecub79

Sorry to bump an old thread. 
My TT has this warning fault. My husband added a separate earth thinking this would resolve the issue, but it is still showing the fault intermittently. Any ideas what else I can try? Is it worth changing the bulbs or the bulb holder? Its driving me mad! :x


----------



## dino3

Cure covered in this thread!!
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=429026


----------



## cutecub79

So I have the new bulb holder and plug, any ideas on a part number for the new wiring loom?


----------



## TT-driver

Hi,

I think you won't need a new wiring, unless it's severely damaged. Usually the Audi fix consists of a new bulb holder and a new electric connector/pin inside the plug.

You may want to check the actual earth connector of the wiring loom where it connects to the body work. They are screwed with an 10mm nut to the body work in the corners of the boot, underneath the boot floor. The earth wire is brown.

Last but not least, check the actual connection between the bulbs and the holder and the bulbs themselves and their wattage.

If still all fails, I'd start investigating the earth connectors of the electric system in general. There is a couple on the left side, next to the engine that may show some corrosion, leading to a lower voltage in general.


----------



## amit91987

Hello

I have now got this annoying rear left light fault where the outer light does not come on. I get the error on the DIS then it goes away and the light works, but then comes back on.

Out of all the options:

1. Take back to Audi to repair (should they be repairing this for free?)

2. DIY grounding

3. Or buy a new bulb holder.

Does anyone have the part number for the Harness connector which goes into the bulb holder?

Many thanks


----------



## tttony

In my opinion, DIY grounding, to both sides, with a thicker cable to a good chassis connection is the only permanent solution. The ground/earth pins in the OEM connector are just too small for the current involved.

Does anyone know how this has been resolved with the Mk3?


----------



## amit91987

Thank you, I will try give it a go. Do you know if you have to remove the rear bumper to get to the grounding point?


----------



## tttony

No, the bolts can be reached from underneath the car. On my 2008 TT with both exhaust tips on the left side, the right bolt was easier to get at than the left.


----------



## TT-driver

tttony said:


> Does anyone know how this has been resolved with the Mk3?


Is it solved? It wouldn't be hard to prevent this issue from happening, but to me this is almost like a built in reminder to hint the owner that his car is getting old and that it's time to buy a new one.

Imagine airbag connectors suffering from a similar problem during a crash.... Audi deliberately chose to use oxidation prone materials for the rear light clusters. Now whether to increase profit margins or as a reminder... Who is willing to inspect the mk3 during a test drive?

The only other car I've ever owned that had earthing problems was a Citroen BX. And that car was twice as old as the TT when the issues started appearing and it had covered trice the distance....


----------



## tttony

The problem is not one of oxidisation. If it was then all the pins in the connector would suffer in the same way and they don't, it's only the earth pin. The problem is a result of the earth pin being undersize for the current that it has to carry. As a result it heats up and the damage that can be seen to the pin and the plastic around it are caused by heat. Making the pin out of silver or gold but keeping the same size would not have prevented the problem.

As far as I am aware, the rear lights are the only reported problem area with earthing on Mk2 TTs.


----------



## TT-driver

The Audi A6 has the exact same problem.

It's a combination of current and oxidation. Oxidation increases the resistance. Current + resistance = heat. Heat promotes oxidation of the contacts. It might be that over time the other contacts start to suffer too. Only time will tell.


----------



## amit91987

ClaroAtaxia said:


> For everyone that comes here via a Google search:
> 
> DO NOT PAY TO HAVE THIS FIXED! Audi *should* be doing a recall on this but they refuse. I have the EXACT same problem, and guess what, so does EVERYONE who owns a MKII Audi TT.
> 
> IF you have had this serviced AND you were charged for it, take your bill (even if it was with an independent mechanic) to the nearest Audi dealership and do not leave until you get a 100% refund. You will, I guarantee it. They are well aware that the issue is wide-spread, near 100% of MKII's, but are holding off on a recall as long as possible to save money. If they refuse to pay you back, write about it here.
> 
> IF you have this problem and HAVEN'T already had this service, do NOT take it to your independent mechanic, take it straight to your Audi dealer and bitch them out, they will fix it for free, and if you're kind yet forceful you can also squeeze some free service out of them for the inconvenience and refusal to publicly acknowledge this as a widespread issue.
> 
> That is all.


Right, I called Audi today and explained the issue to them. What a surprise, they said as my car is a 2009 model it is not under warranty. I argued the fact that surely this is a safety issue and that it is well known. They denied this. Surely if it a design fault they would have to rectify it regardless of the age of the car.


----------



## tttony

Hi,

Even if you could get audi to do a repair FOC it would not be a long term fix. The way to solve the problem is to add an extra earth cable to each light cluster.


----------



## amit91987

Yes I will be doing that within the next few days. I have noticed that this problem also affects my left signal light sometimes, it is so annoying!

I cannot believe Audi are denying that they are not aware of it. I have always found their customer service terrible.


----------



## AndyJay

An old thread but thought I'd add my experience...
Recently had the same problem with the warning light coming on stating my rear drivers bulb was faulty.
This happened a number of times and then the rear drivers indicator bulb was reporting a fault.
It's been on and off for about a week now and when i searched on Google, I found this thread.
I called the local Audi dealer who suggested I took the car in to have a diagnostics.
I explained that the internet is full of reports about the problem and many say that it is a design fault.
The Audi dealer checked his 'system' and informed that there were no recall notices regarding this problem.
He wasn't aware of any widespread issue with the rear lighting cluster earthing. Hmmm.

I called Audi UK and pretty much got the same response.
Although, very pleasant on the telephone, I got advised to take it to the local Audi Dealer to have a diagnostics done.
I would have to pay for this if it was found that it wasn't a common problem. How would they know that, I asked!
Oh, the plug in diagnostics system is very clever and not only does it check you car, but it checks their 'system' to see if any other Audi TT's have reported the same problem. WOW, that is clever.

So, I guess if I take it to be diagnosed, their 'system' will pick up hundreds, if not thousands of similar cases.

What do you think??

Should I take it in?
Will they discover that it is, indeed a very common problem caused by a design fault?
Will they replace the faulty parts free of charge?

Anyone from Audi out there willing to comment?

Anyone else had any joy with this very (un) COMMON problem?

Thank you
Andy


----------



## P2DJX

Its far easier to do what I done last Saturday , remove rear light and clean terminal on light housing and terminal on connector. Should do for a few months before it occurs again. 5 minute fix for a few months piece of mind and at no cost.


----------



## AndyJay

Yes I agree P2DJX 
I'll get it in the garage this evening....
Just wanted my 5 minute rant at the manufacturer.
I didn't really expect any help from them.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## bhoy78

Probably not worth paying for their diagnostics mate, they charge you £90 to scan it then tell you it's not a common fault and that it isn't covered. Have not had the rear light issue myself but had a similar run around with cs with the high level brake light. They wanted £90 to look and see if there were any bulbs out :lol: I laughed refused ended up getting the tech to look for free and after severe bitching I got the light replaced foc. Wasn't worth the hassle tbh just it riled me so I wouldn't let it go.


----------



## alexharvey52

P2DJX said:


> Its far easier to do what I done last Saturday , remove rear light and clean terminal on light housing and terminal on connector. Should do for a few months before it occurs again. 5 minute fix for a few months piece of mind and at no cost.


I am going to try this at the weekend. This is a super noob question but when you say 'clean' what does that include in this situation? Do I just need to scrub the crap from around the earth connector?

Thanks, Alex. (Sorry for bumping an old thread AGAIN :lol: )


----------



## anth1234

Relighting an old post, also highlights why research before purchase of a second hand car is very important!!!!!

I took my "new" 2007 MK2 on a cruise with friends a day after purchasing, was a cold morning and to add to it I had rinsed the car before we set off. Was a great drive with many smiles until the DIS started having a little heart attack starting with intermittent "LEFT REAR LIGHT" warnings. Which later in the drive turned into "RIGHT REAR LIGHT" "RIGHT REAR INDICATOR" "RIGHT REAR REVERSE". I ended up losing both tail lights entirely by the end of the drive! Very fortunate, wasn't I? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Luckily I'd done my research and knew exactly where to start, unfortunately the connector was a little worse than I had expected.










Spent the afternoon applying contact cleaner and by the end of the day applied a conductive grease to the earth pin. Has been working flawlessly since, though it's only been a few days.


----------



## Bobo2211

perhaps it's time to replace your connector for long term stability. I just bought one









the OEM part number is 1J0973733


----------



## ReTTro fit

Do the earth mod that's widely advertised on here 
No more problems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anth1234

Bobo2211 said:


> perhaps it's time to replace your connector for long term stability. I just bought one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OEM part number is 1J0973733


Cheers for that! I'm well aware that the contact cleaning is just a temporary fix so will definitely look into one of these!


----------



## tttony

It really is a waste of time to just replace the connector. The pin on the light itself is also likely to be damaged which would need a new bulb holder assembly. Even if both connector and bulb holder are replaced, it will not be a permanent fix as the underlying problem is a design fault with the earth pin being too small and therefore having a too low current carrying capacity. Fitting a new earth wire as documented on this forum is a permanent fix if done correctly.

The particular connector pictured appears to be of poorer quality than the one Audi use. The pins have a slot which decreases the contact surface area and therefore further reduces the current carrying capacity. Also the wires are not coloured as per the Audi factory which will mean that the "repair" will be very obvious to anyone who checks.


----------



## anth1234

Reporting back... As it turns out cleaning the connectors was a VERY temporary fix. Two days I got... "Rear left light" has been bleeping at me all night.

Okay, I'll give in and make a new earth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

Good choice - *resistance* is futile.


----------



## Bobo2211

a few days ago, the reverse light (driver side) error is shown up on DIS, it actually was on for a second and then off. I scan with VCDS and have those info. Any advice? The bulb holder has been modded with the method mentioned in this thread.


----------



## brittan

Time to take the light unit out and have a check for loose bulb, broken but still in contact filament etc. Or just simply fit a new bulb, delete the fault code and see what happens.


----------



## ashfinlayson

For LED lights you often gen intermittent warning light before it fully goes.


----------



## JamesG

Newbie here and this thread has been very useful thank you everyone. The story is familiar . . .

Complete failure to rear offside light cluster so checked this forum and made a few phone calls; local auto electricians wouldn't do the job cos they said they'd had problems before (but I think they just replaced the cluster), Brighton Audi servicing dept were all in a meeting, local mobile Indy said it was the earthing and it was one of his most common call outs for all sorts of makes of cars though he'd not done a TT. Audi did call me back but neither technician nor service manager had heard of this problem before (we now know to call this an 'alternative truth' I think).

So the Indy came round the next morning and earthed both rear clusters and replaced two bulbs that had blackened but not yet failed. All comfortably done in an hour. £120. I realise that is a fair wedge for replacing two wires, but, he came to me and sorted it all out, and, most importantly to me, I haven't wasted money at the main Audi dealer who would only have replaced parts unnecessarily and erroneously (after charging £90 for the diagnostic). So far so good.

In fact only the offside earth was scorched. Have photos of fault & fix. Removing the clusters is the hardest part, and again the help earlier in this thread is spot on.

Main dealers rarely seems to come out of this with much credit, do they?

Ours is a 2010 ragtop.


----------



## mjw123

anth1234 said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps it's time to replace your connector for long term stability. I just bought one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OEM part number is 1J0973733
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that! I'm well aware that the contact cleaning is just a temporary fix so will definitely look into one of these!
Click to expand...

Guys - i'm pulling my hair out with this bloody problem. I've replaced the cluster as one of the metal male connectors had burnt off.

With a new one fitted all is fine and brake lights work ok for a few mins until i start driving and it goes again. It's as if it's shorting out. What's the best way to clean the female connectors ? obviously the male are new so should be fine.

Typically MOT on Sat so feck all chance of getting it through.

And i bought an Audi for the reliable German build quality........not happy.


----------



## mjw123

anth1234 said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps it's time to replace your connector for long term stability. I just bought one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OEM part number is 1J0973733
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that! I'm well aware that the contact cleaning is just a temporary fix so will definitely look into one of these!
Click to expand...

Guys - i'm pulling my hair out with this bloody problem. I've replaced the cluster as one of the metal male connectors had burnt off.

With a new one fitted all is fine and brake lights work ok for a few mins until i start driving and it goes again. It's as if it's shorting out. What's the best way to clean the female connectors ? obviously the male are new so should be fine.

Typically MOT on Sat so feck all chance of getting it through.

And i bought an Audi for the reliable German build quality........not happy.

Replacing this connector in the pic must be a tricky wiring job i guess ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You really need to do the rear light earthing DIY project. Replacing connectors won't solve the problem because it's not the connector, it's the small gauge wire for return ground (earth) that's flawed. That's why the pins are toast! You don't even need to replace the main connector since this project provides a heavier gauge ground wire which circumvents the problem entirely.

Follow these links to see how it's done. Shouldn't take you more than an hour or so with a few simple off-the shelf parts from your local automotive or hardware store. While you have the rear light assembly apart, you might as well replace all the bulbs since they wear out over time too. A visual clue is a silvering or darkening of the bulb as they get older. I replaced all mine, fronts and rears, all at one go so I don't have to worry about a dead bulb for another 10-years or so. 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1791809
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=264435

Tail light assembly parts list - 
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 45-945000/


----------



## Wolvez

The Headlight and Tail ligts are designed to fail if you increase the brightness. Some bulbs shares the tiny ground wite wth other bulbs. Check also the wiring inside your headlight for cracks or if they are falling apart. S


----------



## tttony

"it's the small gauge wire for return ground (earth) that's flawed." No, it is the connector that is the problem. The earth pins in both halves of the connector are only the same size as the others but carry more current when more than one bulb in the light unit is on. The pins overheat which causes melting of the surrounding plastic and the annealing of the metal which reduces its springiness and therefore reduces its ability to make firm contact between the two parts.


----------



## pdk42

Is this something that would apply to a 2010 model? Should I look to do the fix even if there are no apparent problems?


----------



## pcbbc

pdk42 said:


> Is this something that would apply to a 2010 model? Should I look to do the fix even if there are no apparent problems?


Applies to all MK2 models. Don't believe Audi have ever produced a fix for it and probably just continue to sell replacement clusters to people who take it to dealers to get if fixed. 

Up to you if you want to do some preventative maintenance now, or wait until it shows a problem. No real advantage to doing it now as a failure won't prevent applying the fix at a later date. Only real advantage to doing it now is it might fail at an inconvenient time (just as you are going on a trip for example).


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ pdk42 - As far as I know, this is a problem for all Mk2's.

If you look at the rear light wiring harness, you'll see that all the wires are the same gauge (size) and all five lamps use a single, common ground. This means as you apply power to more lights, and increasing current load is passing through a common ground, resulting in the over-current situation with that connector pin. Obviously any corrosion only makes the situation worse, thus the burnt ground pin we've seen in previous posts. This is why the ground pin, and only the ground pin, is fried 99% of the time.

This is exactly why the rear light warning is showing up and tends to reappear after cleaning the connector; cleaning the connector pin is only a temporary fix for a permanent problem. The problem isn't the pin, it's the ground wire size.

Adding a larger gauge ground wire completely circumvents this issue and solves the problem once and for all.


----------



## mjw123

Thanks all - will have a go at the fix.

Is there a list of items i'll need to pick up for the job ?

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Of course!

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1791809

You can watch this YouTube DIY, but don't use the exterior ground points he uses, they will only corrode later and fail. There's two perfectly good ground lugs inside the trunk, conveniently located close to both the left and rear lights.

Skip ahead to time stamp 3:40





Any good automotive electrical shop or car stereo shop should be able to sell you a couple of meters of 2.5-diameter ground wire. NOTE - Brown is the typical VAG color for ground (earth) I just happened to be near a Renault repair shop and they gave me a length of yellow/green for free.

1.) Disassembly the light assembly and drill a hole through the grey plastic housing, close to the ground trace.
2.) Insert a SST pan-head bolt through the hole, ensure a good contact with the screw head to the ground trace.
3.) Cut a piece of 2.5mm diameter ground wire aprox. 6"- long.
4.) Connect a ring terminal to one end of the ground wire and a male bullet (or spade) connector to the other.
5.) Place the ring terminal onto the screw (between the two washers) and secure with a nylock nut.

Re-assemble the tail light assembly, it's now finished. Repeat for the other one.

6.) Cut a 1-meter piece of ground wire and route it through the tail light grommet (easier from outside to inside).
7.) Route to the closest existing chassis ground-lug and cut to proper length.
8.) Attach a ring connector to the one end and a female bullet (or spade) to the other end.
9.) Connect the ring connector to the chassis ground lug.
10.) Connect the two bullet connectors and re-install the tail light assembly.

Repeat for the other side and you're done.

Hardware:

2-3 meters of 2.5mm diameter ground wire (wire strand, not solid)
Ring connector (x4)
Male bullet or spade connectors (x2)
Female bullet or spade connectors (x2)
SST pan-head bolt (x2), washers (x4) and nyloc nut (x2)


----------



## tttony

The correct cable colour for all earth (ground) connections is brown. Within reason, the thicker the better. Typically, 28/0.30mm thin wall cable which has an OD of 2.55mm and is rated at 25Amps is fine.


----------



## snopyro

I am in a dilemma here. I know that grounding both taillights will fix the issue and a replacement right side cluster is ~$60 iirc. I emailed Audi of America and they tell me that they won't do anything unless the dealership performs their diagnosis ($200 USD) first.

Assuming that I let the dealership fix the issue, will the new replacement connectors and bulb holders eventually deteriorate again without the extra ground/earth cable fix?

Should I even bother going to the dealership and paying the diagnosis fee if I already know the issue can can buy replacements parts less than the cost of the diagnosis fee? It just pains me that the previous owner had paid for this intermittent tail light diagnosis in July 2018 and now that I want to get it fixed in Nov. 2018- AoA wants me to pay for ANOTHER diagnosis for the same thing claiming that the diagnosis report needs to be recent (within 30 days) before they will investigate and pay for the repairs.

Thanks for letting me vent about my 2008 TT 3.2.


----------



## brittan

Since any parts replaced by the dealer will be the same as currently fitted it is logical to assume that the issue will eventually resurface.

You could go through, and pay for, the diagnosis process and have the repairs done and THEN do the grounding fix yourself. Then the issue is unlikely to come back. Paying the dealer to tell you what you already know would seem to go against the grain for you.

Replacing the parts yourself and doing the grounding fix is cheaper and will make the issue unlikely to resurface.

In your shoes I know which option I'd choose.


----------



## jeandrick

Hi guys,

I had the same problem and have followed the DIY instructions on this matter.
First it was only the outer right rear bulb that wasn't working, after seeing the burnt ground pin I added the two extra ground wires hoping to solve the problem. Hereafter when I started the car to check, both of the bulbs on the rear right side stopped working.

Any advice would be great from the masters on here 😉

I've used 2.5mm cable (I only had a black wire at the moment, I am aware that we normally must use a brown one)

Cheers!


----------



## tomasfuk

Seeing this







I would recommend to disassemble the whole add-on and pass it to somebody who has crimping pliers and who knows how to use it and what the toothed locking washers are intended for.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

+1 with tomasfuk.

Any color of wire will work, what matters is the gauge (diameter) and that it's wire strand, not solid wire (as is used in household wiring). As mentioned previously, brown is the standard earth color for most European cars. Mine only has the yellow/green stripe as I just happened to be in France and picked up a length of ground wire from a local electrical shop.

Terminal Crimping Pliers are a must for good, reliable connections! They're cheap enough that anyone who's going to do any sort of work like this should have a pair in their tool box. If you're not sure how they work, watch this video. Then use the two PDF files to inspect your work.






https://www.bmotorsports.com/download/p ... on_Web.pdf
https://www.bmotorsports.com/download/p ... on-Web.pdf


----------



## jeandrick

SwissJetPilot said:


> +1 with tomasfuk.
> 
> Any color of wire will work, what matters is the gauge (diameter) and that it's wire strand, not solid wire (as is used in household wiring). As mentioned previously, brown is the standard earth color for most European cars. Mine only has the yellow/green stripe as I just happened to be in France and picked up a length of ground wire from a local electrical shop.
> 
> Terminal Crimping Pliers are a must for good, reliable connections! They're cheap enough that anyone who's going to do any sort of work like this should have a pair in their tool box. If you're not sure how they work, watch this video. Then use the two PDF files to inspect your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bmotorsports.com/download/p ... on_Web.pdf
> https://www.bmotorsports.com/download/p ... on-Web.pdf


@tomasfuk yea thanks for your input mate!

@Swissjetpilot Thanks, I went by a friend that has a crimping plier and have ordered one for my toolbox for in case that I need one in the future.
We did crimp them as it should, and after doing that I still had issue with one of the bulbs, hereafter I decided to change all the bulbs for new ones in one go and it did the trick!

Thanks for the quick reply guys! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## tomasfuk

Hallelujah!


----------



## Solarblaze_uk

Just an observation here. You have used a regular nut on the bolt for the plastic casing earths it would seem. The vibration of the car may well undo that nut over time and you'll be back with a weak earth again and all of the earth symptoms. A nylon lock nut would be far better and perhaps even a touch of thread lock.


----------



## p1tse

SwissJetPilot said:


> You really need to do the rear light earthing DIY project. Replacing connectors won't solve the problem because it's not the connector, it's the small gauge wire for return ground (earth) that's flawed. That's why the pins are toast! You don't even need to replace the main connector since this project provides a heavier gauge ground wire which circumvents the problem entirely.
> 
> Follow these links to see how it's done. Shouldn't take you more than an hour or so with a few simple off-the shelf parts from your local automotive or hardware store. While you have the rear light assembly apart, you might as well replace all the bulbs since they wear out over time too. A visual clue is a silvering or darkening of the bulb as they get older. I replaced all mine, fronts and rears, all at one go so I don't have to worry about a dead bulb for another 10-years or so.
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1791809
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=264435
> 
> Tail light assembly parts list -
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 45-945000/


Reviving a good thread
My left rear is intermittent 
I've checked it and can see the plug connector where the earth goes the pins inside the block has expanded.
Should I replace the connector plug or will the earth diy trick sort out the issue? The holder pin looks a bit burnt but probably able to clean up.

Thanks


----------



## tttony

Running a new earth cable replaces the earth connection in the damaged connector and therefore there is no need to replace it. However, in severe cases the heat damage to the connector can effect the continuity of the adjacent pins. In those cases the connector housing should be replaced as well as running the additional earth cable.


----------



## p1tse

tttony said:


> Running a new earth cable replaces the earth connection in the damaged connector and therefore there is no need to replace it. However, in severe cases the heat damage to the connector can effect the continuity of the adjacent pins. In those cases the connector housing should be replaced as well as running the additional earth cable.


Thanks
Going to get my indi garage to change the connector and do the DIY earth mod on both the rear lights


----------



## Mr moff

I just had both my rear earths done. Only one was playing up but I thought I'd just nip it in the bud.


----------



## Alchem71

Hi to All ... i do that today. A little problem on the right but i make on both side at the same time. I make a new line - on both 2 level of the light. At today all gone so well without error or other .....I preferred to drill a 2.5 hole and use a PC hardware screw. I'm not good at welding.
but the double bridge of the ground mass ... seems to gone so well and it works finally =))

Here is my work













































Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

